# The Miz drops Punk on his head during House Show



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

> * The Miz & Ryback b. CM Punk & Antonio Cesaro. Ryback got the win, pinning Cesaro. During the match, The Miz botched a stalling suplex on Punk and dropped him almost straight on his head. Punk rolled out of the ring and was being checked by officials for a few minutes. He was slow getting back to his corner and even went to the wrong corner at first. He was visibly shaken up and was much slower than normal in the ring. After the match, you could tell it had an impact on him.


You can read the rest of the results here: http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/Arena_Reports_10/article_68553.shtml

Hopefully it's nothing too bad. Fuckin' Miz.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Just like when he dropped R Truth. Another de-push for Moz?


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

He was probably just venting his anger at someone under 100lbs after Brock launched a wooden chair at his face.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh jeez. Is Miz going to end up like Mr. Kennedy?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> Later today, after not sleeping...I will beat up @mikethemiz You're welcome Springfield Missouri.


Miz must have seen this tweet and decided to take out Punk first unk

Also, this is probably his third recent botch from what I can remember:
1. DAT figure four on Ziggler
2. His jump off the turnbuckle against Cesaro in the RR pre-show (at least it looked like a botch)
3. This botch


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

Maybe that was Brainbuster? xD


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

:rock4 If Punk is injured who will face Rock at EC?


----------



## netty (Apr 18, 2011)

What is with the Miz?He lately botch nearly in every match.Guy should be more carefull or bad things can happen.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Two wrestlers I hate injuring each other, wooo!!!


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Srdjan99 said:


> :rock4 If Punk is injured who will face Rock at EC?



*
Undertaker returns.*


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Srdjan99 said:


> :rock4 If Punk is injured who will face Rock at EC?


EC - Rock vs Cena II 
WM29 - Rock vs Cena III
Summerslam - Rock vs Cena IV
Wrestlemania 30 - Rock vs Cena V

:vince


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh boy, I dont want to be in that metting with miz


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

TrentBarretaFan said:


> Maybe that was Brainbuster? xD


Miz doing a brainbuster? unk2


----------



## netty (Apr 18, 2011)

HEELKris said:


> Two wrestlers I hate injuring each other, wooo!!!


Stop behave like a dick.You should never wish anyone injury or have a good time when something like that happens.
Try imagine that instead of Miz and CM Punk it were your grandparents.You still wish them injury and have good time when some injury happened to them?:shocked:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

That's why you shouldn't feature guys who can't work.

Hopefully they fire his ass like they did Kennedy.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Fucking Miz. Get out.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not good when Miz is off his game, Punk shouldn't have to deal with that.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

How ironic that the guy Punk feels should have main evented instead of at WM27 is the guy that injures him.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks like someone's going to get an e-mail!

Honestly, if Miz showed up in FCW now, he might not make it to the main roster.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

It's absolutely pathetic that this hack was in the main event for Wrestlemania 27. 
Get The Miz out of the WWE.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

They should just let Miz go, and just push Maddox to take his place as the smarmy, douchebag face.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Miz being awful? Nothing new.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Great news.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Fire this fuck before he kills somebody, and please give TNA a warning not to get that piece of untalented shit anywhere near them.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

-Extra- said:


> Miz doing a brainbuster?


Just kidding


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Two years ago, the IWC were as high as a kite when it came to The Miz. Now they want to burn his WWE contract and boil his blood. How times change.

Anyway, I hope Punk is okay. Although if he wandered to the wrong corner, then that does indeed sound nasty.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

It's not ideal at all, punk will hopefully be fine for EC.

Can see Miz pissing some people off


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, Miz is done.

Guess we have another member of Aces and Eights.

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Moz and Punk are dreadful together, they don't like each other, and don't work hard for each other, resulting in terrible matches and injuries.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Can we kinda reserve judgment till we see the clip?

I mean there are some blothcs that will happen if you do a move enough times

and then there are some where your fired on spot, not sure which this is


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Miz attempted a stalling suplex. Why would...

rton

At least Punk was apparently okay enough to continue the match. I guess that means no concussion?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

typical Moz. No shock there


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Stupid miz, jealous of punk


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I think Miz did that on purpose for Punk burying him all the time.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

I wonder how far off Miz is from Mr. Kennedy status.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

It's not that bad hopefully. The wrestlers already taking risks as is.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Hopefully Punk is alright. Mistakes happen, but Miz has made more than a few over the years and that's not good at all. 

I remember Bret saying that he always took the utmost care in protecting his opponents. That that was the key, and the most important thing. How he never injured anyone in his career. More people should think like that.



greendayedgehead said:


> At least Punk was apparently okay enough to continue the match. I guess that means no concussion?


Not if he walked over to the wrong corner. It sounds like he got a concussion and continued wrestling.


----------



## sontin (Apr 21, 2012)

Which others mistakes did The Miz over the years? Last year was R-Truth.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

sontin said:


> Which others mistakes did The Miz over the years? Last year was R-Truth.


he gave Rey Mysterio a concussion at SummerSlam


----------



## Boygirl (Dec 18, 2012)

Phenom said:


> Two years ago, the IWC were as high as a kite when it came to The Miz. Now they want to burn his WWE contract and boil his blood. How times change.


There was a major trend in the IWC a few years back to push young stars. Look at what happened when the Miz main-evented WM27. He was huge but wasn't ready yet to take such responsibility. Same goes for the idiots who wanted Ted DiBiase to end Taker's Streak lol.

Since then, the trend has become to push part-timers instead... which kept us complaining again.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Duke Droese said:


> Not if he walked over to the wrong corner. It sounds like he got a concussion and continued wrestling.


That sounds suspect, and bad of them if it is indeed true. I thought they finally got their concussion awareness down after what happened to Benoit. Didn't Orton get banned from wrestling for a week the last time he was concussed?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not surprised Miz would do something like this,He's fucking garbage.



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> The Miz & Ryback b. CM Punk & Antonio Cesaro


:kobe5


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

greendayedgehead said:


> That sounds suspect, and bad of them if it is indeed true. I thought they finally got their concussion awareness down after what happened to Benoit. Didn't Orton get banned from wrestling for a week the last time he was concussed?


Yeah, it probably wasn't a concussion. Just the idea of Punk being disoriented made me think otherwise. Plus knowing that Punk probably would continue. 

I'm not sure about the Orton concussion (can't remember if it was real). 

Thankfully, like you say, WWE have a hand on these things now. If a guy gets a concussion, they won't allow him to work.


----------



## Tardust (Jan 27, 2012)

ashes11 said:


> Moz and Punk are dreadful together, they don't like each other, and don't work hard for each other, resulting in terrible matches and injuries.


I don't think this is true, according to Punk himself in an old radio interview, which touched upon backstage, he didn't mind working with Miz, had a great match w/ him a few days before the interview and that they had chemistry in the ring. In that interview he also shot on Miz saying he made goofy faces, said he was obnoxious backstage and that Miz didn't respond well to his criticism. So, if he's willing to say the negatives, I believe him when he's giving the positives. 

Miz just needs to go on an island vacation and get his groove back... and turn back to heel because this face run has been a disaster.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ouch


----------



## sontin (Apr 21, 2012)

JY57 said:


> he gave Rey Mysterio a concussion at SummerSlam


That was not his fault. Accidents happen with bumps.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

People forget that this shit happens in wrestling. Give Miz a break as its probably killing him inside to know he botched hard.

But I don't understand how that could've happened...miscommunication and Miz was actually going for a brain buster?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Just let the Wiz be HHH's personal errand boy or something anything to keep him out of the ring.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't know what's going on in Miz's mind but he needs to clear that shit up. I hope Punk is alright, I also hope Miz doesn't get released that's a bad look to have to fire a WWE Champion just two years removed from him main eventing your biggest PPV.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Hopefully they'll take MIZ TV off him as a punishment. Shocking.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Fortitude said:


> Hopefully they'll take MIZ TV off him as a punishment. Shocking.


MIZ TV sucks anyway. Probably the worst talk show ever.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Fire this fucking geek already.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Miz fucking up again. fpalm


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

Fortitude said:


> Hopefully they'll take MIZ TV off him as a punishment. Shocking.


Hopefully. I hate Miz TV segments with a passion.

Also, why on earth was he attempting a stalling suplex on Punk anyway? That's just stupidity.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

IWC "smartest wrestling people"


----------



## WWER3volution (Jan 25, 2013)

cry me a river its wrestling shit happens......


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

"Accidents happen!" "This ain't ballet!" clichés aside, I don't call him The Driz for nothing. The dude is the drizzling shits.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Miz 3:16 says I just broke your neck!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

If Miz killed someone in the ring there will be a idiot here who'll say, SHIT HAPPENZ ITZ WRESTLING!!!!!11


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

Miz kills CM Punk
Best in the world is dead and Miz goes to jail. shit happens


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

The Wiz :ex:


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

If Punk had dropped Miz on his head, you'd say "Miz deserved it! I hate him!". Don't let your feelings on Miz get in the way, accidents happen. D-Lo Brown paralysed Droz, that doesn't make him a terrible wrestler, these are risks wrestlers take every time they step in the ring. Daniel Bryan has botched, Benoit has botched, it can't be avoided.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

He did for The Rock


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

Is there a video?



Fortitude said:


> Hopefully they'll take MIZ TV off him as a punishment.


Please, let this happen. Everytime Miz yells "Welcome to the most must-see talk show in history, welcome to M I Z T V!", I just want to puke.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dammit, Miz...


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Miz always fucks up:lol


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm not surprised, just look at him. He is probably the most feminine guy in the history of WWE and I don't mean someone like Rico who in real life is more a man than the whole WWE roster (Law Enforcer, member of the SWAT team and Power Team, American Gladiator), I mean Mike Mizanin the person. This "man" has women's hand made out of the finest silk, wrestling is not for him and WWE should fire his ass (There, I said it, now make another thread where fans call for the release of wrestlers)


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

accidents happen (even if its awful Moz)

but whoever let Punk continue after the injury is downright stupid


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Situation said:


> Miz kills CM Punk
> Best in the world is dead and Miz goes to jail. shit happens


2edgy4me


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

1983 said:


> The Wiz :ex:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So is there any update on Punk's condition?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

accidents happen 
i dont like the miz 
he is god awful when it comes to in ring work but yeah accidents happen
just hopin that punk is ok


----------



## sontin (Apr 21, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> So is there any update on Punk's condition?


Punk is scheduled for a match against Ryback today. So if he can compete then i guess he is alright.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

sontin said:


> Punk is scheduled for a match against Ryback today. So if he can compete then i guess he is alright.


(Y) Good to hear. Punk being injured at this point would be a huge loss.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Fuck The Miz. Seriously. How well exactly does he do in merchandise sales that he must be kept around for?


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

David arquette> The mizery.

The miz is the worst wrestler ever... Nuff said.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

Bloody Miz...


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

I really hope they release miz asap. that mtv ****** need to get back to the real world.


----------



## StreakBald (Apr 2, 2012)

Miz is the man.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

It was an accident, relax guys. Miz wouldn't do such a thing, the guy wouldn't hurt a fly.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

WWE Jaiden DBZ said:


> It was an accident, relax guys. Miz wouldn't do such a thing, the guy wouldn't hurt a fly.


I didn't think he did it on purpose, but still, I say fuck him. This IS what Miz does for a living, and if he can't do it right then he shouldn't be doing it. You can't be dropping people on their heads for crying out loud. Accident or not. He's a danger to not only people's careers, but their lives as well.

If he can't do it right, then he should get lost.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

It's still real to Punk and Miz dammit!


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Punk continuing the match indicates that he isn't injured. Wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't compete tonite againts Ryback tho, just to give him a break and not stress him much. 

This is coming from a guy who is studying physiotherapy. unk2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jeez guys it was just a botch, always happens


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Punk has been hating on the Miz for so long that it was only a matter of time before it came back and bit him.


> I didn't think he did it on purpose, but still, I say fuck him. *This IS what Miz does for a living, and if he can't do it right then he shouldn't be doing it.* You can't be dropping people on their heads for crying out loud. Accident or not. He's a danger to not only people's careers, but their lives as well.



Sounds like John Cena.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I guess Rock gets a free pass to Wrestlemania 29 as WWE champion since CM Punk is clearly not gonna be up to wrestling at Elimination Chamber. Its all good for Rock and his fans :rock4

As for Miz WTF he seriously needs to go back to wrestling school as CM Punk said when he was doing that lie detector test on Raw. Remember when Miz didnt catch R Truth from the outside of the ring and he did that dive onto the ground that was nasty and now hes done this to CM Punk and given him serious head trauma. CM Punk going to the wrong corner just shows hes got a serious head injury. Looks like Miz will get de pushed and so he shuold he is a danger to other talent get him the hell out of the ring. I hope CM Punk is ok


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

fuck you miz, you untalented piece of shit scum


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I bet Miz got an earful after that one. Ouch. I guess Lesnar F5'ing his head onto a couch screwed him up.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Duke Droese said:


> Mistakes happen, but Miz has made more than a few over the years and that's not good at all.





sontin said:


> Accidents happen with bumps.





TheAverageGuy said:


> People forget that this shit happens in wrestling.





WWER3volution said:


> cry me a river its wrestling shit happens...





superfudge said:


> Don't let your feelings on Miz get in the way, accidents happen.





JY57 said:


> accidents happen





#1Peep4ever said:


> accidents happen





WWE Jaiden DBZ said:


> It was an accident, relax guys.





Cycloneon said:


> Jeez guys it was just a botch, always happens


Hey guys, I'm starting to think that maybe, occasionally, accidents happen. Confirm/Deny?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Not good when Miz is off his game, Punk shouldn't have to deal with that.


Miz doesn't even have a "game". He can't wrestle and cuts garbage promos. He should stick to being a reality show douche bag and stay the fuck off of WWE programming. Really? Really? Really? Yes, really. He's best used as a target for having chairs thrown at his face. 

Everything this guy touches turns to absolute shit. Even Maryse becomes less attractive when she's on his arm.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Best news of 2013 so far.

that's a revenge for the top spot that Punk stole from Miz 2 years ago.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Why was Miz attempting a Stalling suplex anyway, I wouldnt trust him to do one correctly on Hornswoggle. Pretty tired of the "accidents happen" ppl. Yeah we know that but if they continue to happen from one guy then it should kinda show something. I wouldnt even want Miz released like some ppl want, I do actually love the story of him achieving his dream it would really suck for him to be fired when he isnt the worst talent.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> Miz doesn't even have a "game". He can't wrestle and cuts garbage promos. He should stick to being a reality show douche bag and stay the fuck off of WWE programming. Really? Really? Really? Yes, really. He's best used as a target for having chairs thrown at his face.
> 
> Everything this guy touches turns to absolute shit. Even Maryse becomes less attractive when she's on his arm.


 "Your mum!" :cena4 :miz


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Miz is so fucking useless in every aspect. Just fire this cunt.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Crusade said:


> How ironic that the guy Punk feels should have main evented instead of at WM27 is the guy that injures him.


That isn't irony in any way shape or form.

Jesus, Americans REALLY do not understand irony.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Punk: fuck you! you can't wrestle!

Miz: I just did the most powerful vertical suplex turn into a pilediver on you!! and that's awesome!!


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Do we have a video of this?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Sounds like John Cena.


Nothing to do with this, but John Cena's job is to make the company money, and he does that more than anyone full time.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

kopitelewis said:


> That isn't irony in any way shape or form.
> 
> Jesus, Americans REALLY do not understand irony.


1. Great way to ignore the topic for the sake of being a dick.
2. It's kind of rude to bash an entire natinality for the flaw of one perosn fro that country.
3. His location is listed as London sooo...

On Topic though: I agree that the Miz has become a little too much of a hazard, he should just stick to the stuff he knows.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

should CM Punk get fired too? because human are not allowed to make mistake.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Monterossa said:


> should CM Punk get fired too? because human are not allowed to make mistake.


Yea but when botches become a frequent thing then that's another story


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

gothmog 3rd said:


> 1. Great way to ignore the topic for the sake of being a dick.
> 2. It's kind of rude to bash an entire natinality for the flaw of one perosn fro that country.
> 3. His location is listed as London sooo...
> 
> On Topic though: I agree that the Miz has become a little too much of a hazard, he should just stick to the stuff he knows.


Its true, they dont.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Punk was right a few weeks back when he said something about Miz not paying attention in wrestling school. This isn't the first time he's injured or nearly injured another wrestler. Hopefully Punk is alright, cause if he's injured it's gonna make the next few weeks unbearable.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh Miz, I have even defended your wrestling ability in the past, saying that he has improved leaps and bounds in the past few years. I doubt this is anything serious anyway because Punk still managed to finish the match, but he should be protecting who he works with more due to rumblings about him injuring people in the past due to carelessness. Knowing Punk he'll just shrug it off and continue to work, or go on a huge needless Twitter rant about it. Accidents do happen though, just a part of the business.


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> Miz doesn't even have a "game". He can't wrestle and cuts garbage promos. He should stick to being a reality show douche bag and stay the fuck off of WWE programming. Really? Really? Really? Yes, really. He's best used as a target for having chairs thrown at his face.
> 
> Everything this guy touches turns to absolute shit. *Even Maryse becomes less attractive when she's on his arm.*


I HIGHLY doubt that's possible.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Serves Punk right for being a bitter fuck jealous of his main event program at WM27. 

But seriously, can't say this bothers me in the slightest. Vintage Mike as usual but if anyone was going to take this botch, Punk was by far the best target since he's been openly bashing, mocking and trying to bury Miz every chance he gets.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

kwab said:


> I HIGHLY doubt that's possible.


It was a play on words with how everything he touches turns to a steaming pile of shit. 

How does one botch on Punk, one of the technical masters and safest workers in this industry? I can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

What the hell Miz, first R-Truth and now CM Punk?


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

Boygirl said:


> There was a major trend in the IWC a few years back to push young stars. Look at what happened when the Miz main-evented WM27. He was huge but wasn't ready yet to take such responsibility. *Same goes for the idiots who wanted Ted DiBiase to end Taker's Streak lol.*
> 
> Since then, the trend has become to push part-timers instead... which kept us complaining again.


Oh, man, I remember that! They were saying something like "To make it full circle" or "His father introduced Taker, so it's fitting for the son to retire Taker", LMAO.

Either way, it's a disgrace not only Miz main evented WM, but WWE gave him an unbeaten Streak as well. I'm surprised Miz is still with WWE.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Hopefully he gets released.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Crusade said:


> How ironic that the guy Punk feels should have main evented instead of at WM27 is the guy that injures him.


How exactly is this ironic?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great job, Miz. What a moron.


----------



## ValentinezXifax (Oct 14, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> How exactly is this ironic?


generally, it seems like 9 out of 10 people who use the word "ironic" don't actually know what it means

either that, or they misuse it in place of a word like "coincidental" or something


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Eh, shit happens.



ValentinezXifax said:


> generally, it seems like 9 out of 10 people who use the word "ironic" don't actually know what it means


And the word pun.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Monterossa said:


> should CM Punk get fired too? because human are not allowed to make mistake.


Because breaking someone's nose, and dropping someone on their head are the same thing? 

Or breaking someone's nose and giving Rey Mysterio a concussion are the same thing? 

Or breaking someone's nose and not catching R Truth when he flips over the top rope causing him to injure his back is the same thing?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

superfudge said:


> If Punk had dropped Miz on his head, you'd say "Miz deserved it! I hate him!". Don't let your feelings on Miz get in the way, accidents happen. D-Lo Brown paralysed Droz, that doesn't make him a terrible wrestler, these are risks wrestlers take every time they step in the ring. Daniel Bryan has botched, Benoit has botched, it can't be avoided.


I am a miz fan but how many FUCKING TIMES HAS HE BOTCHED BIG TIME NOW? It is a big deal because he keeps fucking doing it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Miz needs another match with Kofi. And quickly.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Also people saying Punk deserved it and meaning it seriously please get help.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I seriously think if you were to look up "numbnuts" in a dictionary, or if it was a dictionary term, there should be a picture of Miz in there. I don't hate Miz, but the guy just seems like a mong.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

Miz is an idiot


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Monterossa said:


> should CM Punk get fired too? because human are not allowed to make mistake.


That wasn't punks fault. It is up to the wrestler receiving the GTS to "receive" the move properly.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Of course CM Punk is not injured,WWE ring nowadays is like a fucking trampoline....I guess he didn't feel nothing when he was dropped on his head


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

The Pied Piper said:


> Oh, man, I remember that! They were saying something like "To make it full circle" or "His father introduced Taker, so it's fitting for the son to retire Taker", LMAO.
> 
> Either way, it's a disgrace not only Miz main evented WM, but WWE gave him an unbeaten Streak as well. I'm surprised Miz is still with WWE.


Ted Dibiase breaking the Streak is idiotic.Damn John Cena breaking the Streak is a idiotic


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why the fuck was he in a match with Punk anyway? The dude is a midcarder. Stop trying to push him like he's more than that.


----------



## Die Borussen (Feb 10, 2013)

Hopefully this doesn't affect Miz's position in WWE, everybody makes mistakes.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

I really hope Punk didn't get injured from that. Him going to the wrong corner and being slower in the ring afterwards kinda worries me. God dammit Miz :no:


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

RatedRviper said:


> Of course CM Punk is not injured,WWE ring nowadays is like a fucking trampoline....I guess he didn't feel nothing when he was dropped on his head


Can you tell us how a ring used to feel? I bet you remember it like it was yesterday. Did you have any fans ever say anything funny to you while you were in there too?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Goddammit Miz. Vince will fire you like he did with Mr. Anderson.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Why the fuck was he in a match with Punk anyway? The dude is a midcarder. Stop trying to push him like he's more than that.


Because it was a house-show. And before someone points it out, yeah, that really shouldn't be an excuse. Main eventers should fight main eventers even on a house-show. I know this. WWE apparently does not. And they wonder why their house show business is down.

fpalm


----------



## hova. (Dec 20, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> Also people saying Punk deserved it and meaning it seriously please get help.


Only the idiots that masturbates thinking about The Rock and the ones that are in love with Punk and think he's the second coming from Jesus. Besides that, everything else is just blind hate. 

It's a piece of shit what happened, but it was an accident, but, Miz should get his shit together.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

hova. said:


> *Only the idiots that* masturbates thinking about The Rock and the ones that *are in love with Punk and think he's the second coming from Jesus.* Besides that, everything else is just blind hate.
> 
> It's a piece of shit what happened, but it was an accident, but, Miz should get his shit together.


Why would people who mark for Punk be saying he deserved it? 
:bateman


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Kinda feel bad for The Miz. He was doing so good too. I hear in most interviews, the guy is easy to work with. 

Wonder what's going on with him? I know he's not everyone's favorite, but he's not NOTORIOUS for botching. These things just keep popping up though as of recently.

Good to know Punk is doing alright.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

anyone know why Cena isn't doing house shows recently?
anyway if there was something wrong with Punk i am sure we would already known


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

if this report is true.. expect heavy repurcussions on The Miz

like it or not the WWE is financially speaking, heavily invested in CM Punk and to botch a move that can put Phil out of commission during Wrestlemania season

simply put

CANNOT BE TOLERATED

Miz is done. He's gone. He'll be doing house shows off tv against jobbers until after wrestlemania

WWE will not tolerate this


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

the fox said:


> anyone know why Cena isn't doing house shows recently?
> anyway if there was something wrong with Punk i am sure we would already known


probably taking the week off. I beleive Kane, Bryan, & Big Show are also not doing house this week.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

LMAO at people insulting Miz's manhood like he wouldn't beat the shit out of all of you. Oh I forgot, this is the internet, were all tough guys here. On topic, hope he is okay, Miztakes do happen.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

As punishment Brock should come out again on RAW and throw another chair at him.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

brainbustaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

jk I hope Punk is okay.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad Punk is okay. Whether you like him or hate him, you never want to see a guy suffer a neck/head injury. And after that, losing him during the RTWM and WM itself would be a big blow.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

Good. Punk is a POS. Not talking about kayfabe.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HeavyDandtheBoyz said:


> Good. Punk is a POS. Not talking about kayfabe.


:kenny 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Y2J_Says (Jan 28, 2013)

Fuck you Miz


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

HeavyDandtheBoyz said:


> Good. Punk is a POS. Not talking about kayfabe.


So you're saying Phil Brooks is a piece of shit? Yet you don't know the guy.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Oh jeez. Is Miz going to end up like Mr. Kennedy?


god lets hope so


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

Keeeennnnnnnedddddyyyyy


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

The Miz proving why yet again that he is nothing but trash? nothing new. Just like a earlier poster said, I couldn't believe how most the IWC was on his nut sack two years ago, the guy is terrible.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Alex said:


> So you're saying Phil Brooks is a piece of shit? Yet you don't know the guy.


How do you know that he doesn't know Phil?


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

mpredrox said:


> Yea but when botches become a frequent thing then that's another story


It's not a frequent thing, he has done two of these in what?

the first one happens WAY more it just dont happen to be "bad" but thats just damn sheer luck


another thing is, Miz may be able to do this mvoe right 99 out of 100 times and this was the one time he could not

We dont have the vid (as far as I can tell in this sea of posts) maybe it was "not his fault"

he could of sliped, balnced of punk could of been of and then miz tried to coreect, maybe he got a bad grip 

these things happen


then again maybe he did fuck up and should be fired, but we just dont know what happen


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Serves Punk right for being a bitter fuck jealous of his main event program at WM27.
> 
> But seriously, can't say this bothers me in the slightest. Vintage Mike as usual but if anyone was going to take this botch, Punk was by far the best target since he's been openly bashing, mocking and trying to bury Miz every chance he gets.


So someone deserves a serious concussion just because he only verbally bashes another wrestler?

What's wrong with you? Any wrestler that suffers a serious injury like an concussion is bad. Wishing for something like that to happen to any wrestler just because he is your most hated wrestler is classless.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> The Miz proving why yet again that he is nothing but trash? nothing new. Just like a earlier poster said, I couldn't believe how most the IWC was on his nut sack two years ago, the guy is terrible.


 He wasn't anything amazing, but he wasn't always a botch machine. 

He wasn't perfect, but he sure as fuck wasn't a Sin Cara. I don't honestly know what's happening. Like I said, most interviews say other wrestlers like the Miz, and that he's easy and fun to work with. 

Maybe he just needs a break or needs to disappear for a bit. I know Morrison left to work on his mic skills, apparently. Maybe Miz just needs to pull a Morrison, and work a bit more. Like The Miz or not, he wasn't a botch machine.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> How do you know that he doesn't know Phil?


It was an assumption, but I'd bet a lot of money that he doesn't.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Smith_Jensen said:


> So someone deserves a serious concussion just because he only verbally bashes another wrestler?
> 
> What's wrong with you? Any wrestler that suffers a serious injury like an concussion is bad. Wishing for something like that to happen to any wrestler just because he is your most hated wrestler is classless.


1. I never wished anything
2. I didn't say anything about "deserving"

The point I made is, if Miz was going to botch a move on somebody, Punk was the best choice since he's bashed the guy and tried burying him numerous times in the past. Not saying it SHOULD happen, but it did happen.

And the first sentence in that post was a joke if you missed that.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Has this been confirmed by anyone? That house show report was submitted by a reader of "Wrestling World News".... 

IWC only knows 50% of what they're talking about half the time so I really wouldn't take what some mark thinks he saw at a house show and reported it to some 3rd rate wrestling news website.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Miz has just put the whole lead up to Wrestlemania 29 in jepordy. Vince needs to take Miz off tv and house shows completely and send him to FCW to actually learn how to wrestle


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

God miz is useless.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Smith_Jensen said:


> So someone deserves a serious concussion just because he only verbally bashes another wrestler?
> 
> What's wrong with you? Any wrestler that suffers a serious injury like an concussion is bad. Wishing for something like that to happen to any wrestler just because he is your most hated wrestler is classless.


Your not going to respond to all the people insulting Miz's manhood and wishing for him to be fired? That's just as bad IMO. Who knows if Miz would go on a downwards spiral and end up killing himself after being released?


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> 1. I never wished anything
> 2. I didn't say anything about "deserving"
> 
> The point I made is, if Miz was going to botch a move on somebody, Punk was the best choice since he's bashed the guy and tried burying him numerous times in the past. Not saying it SHOULD happen, but it did happen.


Just because Punk verbally bashed Miz does not make it okay for Punk to get an concussion from The Miz and that doesn't make that a good choice. A bruised eye and a busted nose to Punk from Miz would have been justice but not an potential concussion.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Who knows if Miz would go on a downwards spiral and end up killing himself after being released?


I think Miz would have plenty left to live for unk2


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn it Miz!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I didn't feel like reading through 17 pages. Is Punk ok? Any update?


----------



## Boygirl (Dec 18, 2012)

Flawless Victory said:


> I didn't feel like reading through 17 pages. Is Punk ok? Any update?


People here just seem to over-exaggerate. The story has not even been published in Bleacher Report yet so I doubt it's really that bad.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Smith_Jensen said:


> Just because Punk verbally bashed Miz does not make it okay for Punk to get an concussion from The Miz and that doesn't make that a good choice. A bruised eye and a busted nose to Punk from Miz would have been justice but not an potential concussion.


Once again, I didn't say it was "okay". I just said that Miz doing it to Punk is better than doing it to Bryan for instance. If he does it to Punk, he wont feel as bad as doing it someone who is reportedly harmless and humble like Bryan since Punk has verbally bashed him numerous times. Think of Punk like the loudmouth bully in this case and you will understand what I'm saying better.

Again, I'm neither happy about this nor sad. And I don't think it was okay or Punk deserved it.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> It's not a frequent thing, he has done two of these in what?


That's what I was thinking reading all these posts about how Miz is supposedly a botch machine now. Other than the R-truth incident and last night he hasn't hurt anybody I know of. We're not even sure if Punk is hurt aside from being a little dinged up or if this was even Miz's fault in the first place, yet he's already being crucified and too dangerous now. Just further proves how much people's judgement is clouded towards Mizanin. Anyways I hope Punk is okay and that this is not going to cost him any time or damage.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

imthemountie said:


> That's what I was thinking reading all these posts about how Miz is supposedly a botch machine now. Other than the R-truth incident and last night he hasn't hurt anybody I know of. We're not even sure if Punk is hurt aside from being a little dinged up or if this was even Miz's fault in the first place, yet he's already being crucified and too dangerous now. Just further proves how much people's judgement is clouded towards Mizanin.


Agreed. That's what I keep trying to say.

He's normally a fair ring worker, and I've seen other wrestlers say he's easy to work with. I honestly don't understand what's been going on previously though.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Head injuries are never good. Hope Punk is OK and it isn't something serious.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Your not going to respond to all the people insulting Miz's manhood and wishing for him to be fired? That's just as bad IMO. Who knows if Miz would go on a downwards spiral and end up killing himself after being released?


:drake1

Get the fuck out of here with your bleeding heart bullshit. His job is to wrestle safely. It's one thing to botch and hurt yourself, but it's another entirely different spectrum of terrible when you botch on someone else - ESPECIALLY in the head or neck area. People are laid off for not doing their jobs properly every single day. Are you concerned about their downward spiral?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a receipt for punk talking shit about the Miz! :jay2


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Bottom Line: we can make fun of Punk all we want but the WWE is not going to go easy on The Miz for this botch.. regardless if Punk is fine or not

you cannot injure one of your main eventers due to a sloppy botch 

MIZ simply cannot do that

it's RTWM ffs.. WWE cannot afford to have Punk sidelined due to MIZ's sloppiness botching moves

MIZ is pretty much gone from television.. watch it happen

repurcussions in Vince McMahon's world is a bitch.. Vince doesn't want Sorry. Even if MIZ were to say "sorry Vince"

*Vince be like FUCK THAT SORRY SHIT! YOU MESSIN WITH MY MONEY NOW*


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> :drake1
> 
> Get the fuck out of here with your bleeding heart bullshit. His job is to wrestle safely. It's one thing to botch and hurt yourself, but it's another entirely different spectrum of terrible when you botch on someone else - ESPECIALLY in the head or neck area. People are laid off for not doing their jobs properly every single day. Are you concerned about their downward spiral?


Except, many guys have done that and got away clean and you dont know if it was ?"his fault" or not

He DOSE wrestle safly, if you can name only those two then guess what?
there are WAY worse guys out there


we dont know what happen wiht this one


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> :drake1
> 
> Get the fuck out of here with your bleeding heart bullshit. His job is to wrestle safely.


Right, and do you know how many matches the Miz has worked since 2009? And he's screwed up badly once or twice. I believe it's WWE's job to evaluate how safely he does his job, we'll see how much his TV time/matches go down.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

DwayneAustin said:


> I think Miz would have plenty left to live for unk2


I really dont know how Miz has dated Maryse for so long. Maryse can do alot better


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Doesn't sound good, but the fact the EMTs allowed Punk to get back up to the ring post at least shows positives. Hopefully all is alright. Miz will face repercussions for this mistake though.(remembering the Miz/R-Truth incident.)


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Glass Shatters said:


> :drake1
> 
> Get the fuck out of here with your bleeding heart bullshit. His job is to wrestle safely. It's one thing to botch and hurt yourself, but it's another entirely different spectrum of terrible when you botch on someone else - ESPECIALLY in the head or neck area. People are laid off for not doing their jobs properly every single day. Are you concerned about their downward spiral?


Guess your not a fan of triple h, Owen hart, Brock Lesnar, Goldberg, Jeff Hardy etc.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

imthemountie said:


> Right, and do you know how many matches the Miz has worked since 2009? And he's screwed up badly once or twice. I believe it's WWE's job to evaluate how safely he does his job, we'll see how much his TV time/matches go down.


That's just it. He's screwed up BADLY. You have guys like Punk that work HOUR LONG matches with ZERO botches and all of you want to give this Real World wanna be a pass because he's only done it "once or twice"? It says a lot when Punk can't even carry him through a match without him fucking it up. Just :kenny worthy.


----------



## Boygirl (Dec 18, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> I think Miz would have plenty left to live for unk2


So much for self-delusional and stock-up *C*hick *M*agnet Punk...

Anyway, a real-life beef between Punk and Miz would spark some goodness! It's been a while since we've witnessed some beef.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> That's just it. He's screwed up BADLY. You have guys like Punk that work HOUR LONG matches with ZERO botches and all of you want to give this Real World wanna be a pass because he's only done it "once or twice"? It says a lot when Punk can't even carry him through a match without him fucking it up. Just :kenny worthy.


Someone type this to Glass Shatters as IIRC I'm on his ingore list, ask him how he knows "how" miz blotched

ask him what if it was punk being unbalanced and miz tried to compensated and just fell

or just did not have a good grip just like a billion other times this time just happen to be the bad once


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

OMG so much haters.Probably your lifes are MIZerables


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I really dont know how Miz has dated Maryse for so long. Maryse can do alot better


One would assume she judged men based on their personality ect and apparently Miz is quite a nice guy backstage. The money and success is just a bonus.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Rayfu said:


> Except, many guys have done that and got away clean and you dont know if it was ?"his fault" or not
> 
> He DOSE wrestle safly, if you can name only those two then guess what?
> there are WAY worse guys out there
> ...


*DOES
*safely
*with


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Glass Shatters said:


> That's just it. He's screwed up BADLY. You have guys like Punk that work HOUR LONG matches with ZERO botches and all of you want to give this Real World wanna be a pass because he's only done it "once or twice"? It says a lot when Punk can't even carry him through a match without him fucking it up. Just :kenny worthy.


Ofcourse, let's all forget that CM Punk used to be a botch waiting to happen.(Y)


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I really dont know how Miz has dated Maryse for so long. Maryse can do alot better


You should upload a picture of yourself and we can all comment on your attractiveness, our projected estimates for relationship longevity etc. It will be fun. Unless you have feelings or a soul.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Choc Lesnar said:


> *DOES
> *safely
> *with


Your waisting your time man, pepole have tried that for years, I suck at English, I admit that

and the dose cant be helped, thats part of my mixing b's and d's and what not, it looks the same to me


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

Miz said its a payback time.
Del Rio your NEXT ! :miz


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Choc Lesnar said:


> You should upload a picture of yourself and we can all comment on your attractiveness, our projected estimates for relationship longevity etc. It will be fun. Unless you have feelings or a soul.


:lmao


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Rayfu said:


> Your waisting your time man, pepole have tried that for years, I suck at English, I admit that
> 
> and the dose cant be helped, thats part of my mixing b's and d's and what not, it looks the same to me


You could mistake your d's for l's z' or t's, it still does not account for spelling does like hose, nose, or rose.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Choc Lesnar said:


> *DOES
> *safely
> *with


Eh, i'd rather be bad at spelling than a condescending douche.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Choc Lesnar said:


> You could mistake your d's for l's z' or t's, it still does not account for spelling does like hose, nose, or rose.


It dose for me, hard tp exsplain, more or less my brain reads close speld words as the same
'

they have to be close, sometimes in spelling or sound

I could stare at them for days and not be able to tell you which is which, I tell by context

its bad for writing, good for reading (mistakes like that dont trip me up as I read the "right word" anyway

I cant help, its just how my brain works. it dose not matter how you present it, its like they are the same, and when i proof read I see nothing wrong, you could post like that and it would not bug me, in fact when I was younger it confused the heck out of me when pepole could not understand words like that and it threw them off cause as far as i knew, that was how every one worked


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

shought321 said:


> Eh, i'd rather be bad at spelling than a condescending douche.


:


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Rayfu said:


> It dose for me, hard tp exsplain, more or less my brain reads close speld words as the same
> '
> 
> they have to be close, sometimes in spelling or sound
> ...


Ok, I actually feel bad now haha. Apologies. Have a rep for condolence.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

did punk take part in the match after the blotch? anyone know?
or was he just "there"

that might give us some clue in to his health


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

New finisher  


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

It doesn't sound good to get a blow to the head severe enough to make you go to the wrong corner after you've had a short time to recuperate.

I don't think it will affect his presence on the shows though. Even though he probably should take it easy for a while (that kind of thing would give you a few months of no contact suspension in MMA) he's already wrestling on a knee he says he really should be rehabilitating but can't do that during WM season.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Miz has always been a shitty wrestler....and he proves yet again why he should never be nor should have ever been a ME. Hell the way Punk rightfully bash him all the time he probably did it on purpose lol what a bitch made dude


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Choc Lesnar said:


> You should upload a picture of yourself and we can all comment on your attractiveness, our projected estimates for relationship longevity etc. It will be fun. Unless you have feelings or a soul.


*She has. *


Evil Peter said:


> It doesn't sound good to get a blow to the head severe enough to make you go to the wrong corner after you've had a short time to recuperate.
> 
> I don't think it will affect his presence on the shows though. Even though he probably should take it easy for a while (that kind of thing would give you a few months of no contact suspension in MMA) he's already wrestling on a knee he says he really should be rehabilitating but can't do that during WM season.


*The part about him going to the wrong corner is the only reason I think he may have a concussion.*


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Scottish-Suplex said:


> One would assume she judged men based on their personality ect and apparently Miz is quite a nice guy backstage. The money and success is just a bonus.


She can do alot better and I have heard rumours Miz is only with her as a cover up for him being gay


Anyways if CM Punk turns out to be injured and cant compete at Elimination Chamber then that totally fucks up the Rock vs CM Punk match and Vince will be pissed as fans wont buy the PPV then. Miz seriously needs to go


----------



## Mephis (Jan 25, 2013)

The butthurt is strong in this thread.

Karma's a bitch, that's all I can say.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Mephis said:


> The butthurt is strong in this thread.
> 
> Karma's a bitch, that's all I can say.


So when did Punk drop anybody on their head?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

To the people saying "accidents happen" I agree,The Miz is a accident that happen,his botching is getting out of hand,not to mention how the hell does WWE not see the guy is only suited for a midcard-Heel role?


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> She can do alot better and I have heard rumours Miz is only with her as a cover up for him being gay
> 
> 
> Anyways if CM Punk turns out to be injured and cant compete at Elimination Chamber then that totally fucks up the Rock vs CM Punk match and Vince will be pissed as fans wont buy the PPV then. Miz seriously needs to go


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Punk had it coming. You can't go around talking smack about every second guy backstage and pull your weight to destroy peoples career without any consequences. It will probably happen again because Punk is a troublemaker in the locker room.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I hope Big Show forgets to fake punch Punk and actually KO's him and knocks his damn teeth out. Punks more arrogant in real life than when he plays his character in the ring.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

unk2


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

cablegeddon said:


> Punk had it coming. You can't go around talking smack about every second guy backstage and pull your weight to destroy peoples career without any consequences. It will probably happen again because Punk is a troublemaker in the locker room.


Are you seriously suggesting that the professional wrestler Miz purposely injured another of his fellow professionals?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Good to know he is okay. The last thing he needs is an injury right now.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> That's just it. He's screwed up BADLY. You have guys like Punk that work HOUR LONG matches with ZERO botches and all of you want to give this Real World wanna be a pass because he's only done it "once or twice"? It says a lot when Punk can't even carry him through a match without him fucking it up. Just :kenny worthy.


So I guess you think Owen Hart wasn't good at his job since he put Austin out for months in the middle of a huge babyface run. Mistakes happen dude, and no I'm not afraid of being mocked for using that. Until any of you are able to prove that Miz has consistently put other guys in harm 'mistakes happen' IS a valid response.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

CharliePrince said:


> Bottom Line: we can make fun of Punk all we want but the WWE is not going to go easy on The Miz for this botch.. regardless if Punk is fine or not
> 
> you cannot injure one of your main eventers due to a sloppy botch
> 
> ...


Miz might've fallen down the card a bit, but I think WWE can't afford to punish Miz like that either. Miz might do a bit of jobbing, but he's not going to get taken off of television. If it were someone like Zack Ryder or Fandango botching and almost killing Punk, maybe. But they can't afford to take Miz off of TV either. WWE still likes to pretend that Miz is important.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

cablegeddon said:


> Punk had it coming. You can't go around talking smack about every second guy backstage and pull your weight to destroy peoples career without any consequences. It will probably happen again because Punk is a troublemaker in the locker room.


Mix is destroying his own career lol


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

BreakTheWallsDown. said:


> Are you seriously suggesting that the professional wrestler Miz purposely injured another of his fellow professionals?


All I'm saying is that if you're talking smack about people behind their back and hurting their livelihood and the next night you putting your life in their hands. You're not being smart. We already knew that about Punk. He doesn't understand wrestling.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

cablegeddon said:


> Punk had it coming. You can't go around talking smack about every second guy backstage and pull your weight to destroy peoples career without any consequences. It will probably happen again because Punk is a troublemaker in the locker room.


Someone please ban this guy fpalm. For fuck sakes, Punk had a potentially life threatening botch coming? My lord..


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> She can do alot better and I have heard rumours Miz is only with her as a cover up for him being gay


I've heard alot of Miz hating here but this really takes the cake lol unreal


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol at the people who think they know how wrestlers are in the locker room.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Someone please ban this guy fpalm. For fuck sakes, Punk had a potentially life threatening botch coming? My lord..


Agreed, that comment is easily worse than anything said about the Miz in this thread. And that's saying ALOT


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

cablegeddon said:


> Punk had it coming. You can't go around talking smack about every second guy backstage and pull your weight to destroy peoples career without any consequences. It will probably happen again because Punk is a troublemaker in the locker room.


That is a crazy suggestion. It not only would be a cowardly act, but get you jobbed out completeley or probably released. It also goes against the ethics of pro wrestling.

If there is a problem you sort it the way wrestlers always have: having a stiff match or having a fight backstage. There is a difference between that and injuring somebody.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

imthemountie said:


> Agreed, that comment is easily worse than anything said about the Miz in this thread. And that's saying ALOT





THANOS said:


> Someone please ban this guy fpalm. For fuck sakes, Punk had a potentially life threatening botch coming? My lord..


I haven't seen the botch. I don't know exactly what the botch was, I didn't directly reference the botch. Calm down tough guys.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

imthemountie said:


> Agreed, that comment is easily worse than anything said about the Miz in this thread. And that's saying ALOT


Yep everyone makes mistakes, Miz maybe makes a few more than others, but NO ONE deserves to be at the opposite end of a life threatening botch. What that guy said is just outrageous. I've heard of trolling but that's just appalling..


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Everybody calm down or infractions will be on the way. Keep the discussion civil please.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

cablegeddon said:


> I haven't seen the botch. I don't know exactly what the botch was, I didn't directly reference the botch. Calm down tough guys.


How are they being tough guys? You posted some fucked up shit and they called you out on it


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

cablegeddon said:


> I haven't seen the botch. I don't know exactly what the botch was, I didn't directly reference the botch. Calm down tough guys.


What were you referring to then when you said 'he had it coming'? Him getting hurt? That's worse then. And where's your proof that Punk is a troublemaker backstage?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

imthemountie said:


> So I guess you think Owen Hart wasn't good at his job since he put Austin out for months in the middle of a huge babyface run. Mistakes happen dude, and no I'm not afraid of being mocked for using that. Until any of you are able to prove that Miz has consistently put other guys in harm 'mistakes happen' IS a valid response.


Where in my post did I indicate that Miz isn't good at his job based on the sole fact that he may have injured Punk? If I didn't indicate such a thing, where would Owen Hart even come into play? I never even insinuated that this incident made me view Miz the way I do and this means you are currently typing out of your ass. What a terrible analogy.

Read my post in the context I posted it in again. I think I made my views on Miz very clear in my first post in this thread and this only adds to how shit I think he is.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Just put him in the ring with Kofi and have him "accidentally" knock him out.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

imthemountie said:


> What were you referring to then when you said 'he had it coming'? Him getting hurt? That's worse then. And where's your proof that Punk is a troublemaker backstage?


His dvd. You don't think stuff like what I'm alluding to has ever happened before in the history of the wrestling business?


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> Where in my post did I indicate that Miz isn't good at his job based on the sole fact that he may have injured Punk? If I didn't indicate such a thing, where would Owen Hart even come into play? I never even insinuated that this incident made me view Miz the way I do and this means you are currently typing out of your ass. What a terrible analogy.
> 
> Read my post in the context I posted it in again. I think I made my views on Miz very clear in my first post in this thread and this only adds to how shit I think he is.


YOu said that it's his *job to wrestle safely*, and then referenced the botch. Implying that he's not being safe. So if you're going to call him out for one or two dangerous botches to imply how 'safely' he is at doing his job you may as well call out guys like Owen Hart.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

cablegeddon said:


> His dvd. You don't think stuff like what I'm alluding to has ever happened before in the history of the wrestling business?


OK you lost me here. I haven't personally seen his DVD but from what I've heard all the other wrestlers who appeared put him over like crazy, including the Miz who many claim has real life friction with him. So how is any of that pointing towards him being a troublemaker backstage?


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

imthemountie said:


> OK you lost me here. I haven't personally seen his DVD but from what I've heard all the other wrestlers who appeared put him over like crazy, including the Miz who many claim has real life friction with him. So how is any of that pointing towards him being a troublemaker backstage?


Has real life feuds every been carried into the ring, has botches ever been the result of animosity, yes or no?


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

cablegeddon said:


> Punk had it coming. You can't go around talking smack about every second guy backstage and pull your weight to destroy peoples career without any consequences. It will probably happen again because Punk is a troublemaker in the locker room.


we can't take you serious anymore. you just fucked it up.

The fact that you are assuming Miz did this on purpose is ridiculous but even to say Punk had it coming because he is a prick backstage is beyond ricidulous.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Dusty Roids said:


> we can't take you serious anymore. you just fucked it up.
> 
> The fact that you are assuming Miz did this on purpose is ridiculous but even to say Punk had it coming because he is a prick backstage is beyond ricidulous.


Has real life feuds every been carried into the ring, has botches ever been the result of animosity, yes or no?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

cablegeddon said:


> All I'm saying is that if you're talking smack about people behind their back and hurting their livelihood and the next night you putting your life in their hands. You're not being smart. We already knew that about Punk. *He doesn't understand wrestling.*







Go to 5:23

I think I'll trust Shawn Michaels word on it than your stupid ass.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Miz just keeps getting worse. I knew it was a mistake to even make him a World Champion but most people in here thought he was great and earned his ruin. Miz has gone from average to awful. Just fire him already since he is useless anyway.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Dat Miz doe :argh:


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

the notion that somebody would botch intentionally due to backstage heat is stupid. anyone who did that would be sent packing ASAP. you just do not do it. period.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

moonmop said:


> Go to 5:23
> 
> I think I'll trust Shawn Michaels word on it than your stupid ass.


The guy who was on cocaine and alcohol 99% of the time he was in the ring in the 90s according to some accounts!?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

imthemountie said:


> YOu said that it's his *job to wrestle safely*, and then referenced the botch. Implying that he's not being safe.


I didn't imply anything. I flat out said that it was his job to wrestle safely and when he drops one of the company's premier superstars on his head after missing on an elongated suplex, he's not being safe. 



> So if you're going to call him out for one or two dangerous botches to imply how 'safely' he is at doing his job you may as well call out guys like Owen Hart.


:kenny

Owen Hart was definitely not safe when he dropped Austin on his head, but again, this is a terrible analogy. Look at the video and he can't even see because Austin's groin is in his face when he is falling down. That is an indicator that the person you are about to piledrive is too low on your shoulders. You brought up Owen Hart after accusing me of using this isolated incident to form my opinion on how shit Miz is. This could not be further from the truth. I always knew how shit he was, but this just confirms it for me. 

Stop taking my posts out of context.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

cablegeddon said:


> The guy who was on cocaine and alcohol 99% of the time he was in the ring in the 90s according to some accounts!?


You can't use Shawn's past to discredit him when he is bringing up a important point in that interview.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk Cracked his skull again


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Wonder what Rock thinks of all this he did have beef with Miz back when he was feuding with Cena


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Smith_Jensen said:


> You can't use Shawn's past to discredit him when he is bringing up a important point in that interview.


Didn't Bret Hart say it's a miracle that Shawn Michael never seriously injured anyone in the 90s? You're not making any sense.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Wonder what Rock thinks of all this he did have beef with Miz back when he was feuding with Cena


pretty sure he could care less


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

cablegeddon said:


> The guy who was on cocaine and alcohol 99% of the time he was in the ring in the 90s according to some accounts!?


So we just ignore what he has to say there?

No one in their right mind thinks Miz would intentionally try to injure another wrestler. You think the other wrestlers would let Miz get away with that? They'd legit beat the shit out of him if there was even a thought he did that on purpose.

He could have killed Punk not simply injure him, but killed him.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Oh jeez. Is Miz going to end up like Mr. Kennedy?


No. Miz has already held one of the Heavyweight Titles (which makes you set to stay on the roster - as WWE invested time in calling you a Champion at one point - so they'll continue to call you a former one and make money from advertising your name - possibly lower on the card, but still their). He might get de-pushed and put in a lower spot on the roster but he won't be fired. Kennedy never held the title so it was easier for them to release him (having just been an upper-midcarder instead of ever having been able to be called a former Champion). Though I'd doubt he'll even get de-pushed for the botch unless Punk is more seriously hurt than originally thought (putting the Chamber Main Event versus Rock in jeopardy)...


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

moonmop said:


> So we just ignore what he has to say there?
> 
> No one in their right mind thinks Miz would intentionally try to injure another wrestler. You think the other wrestlers would let Miz get away with that? They'd legit beat the shit out of him if there was even a thought he did that on purpose.
> 
> He could have killed Punk not simply injure him, but killed him.


Why is drunk driving and driving under the influence considered a bad thing and against the law?


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Why is it that out of all you brave crusaders for justice not one of you want to answer this question:



> Has real life feuds every been carried into the ring, has botches ever been the result of animosity, yes or no?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

JY57 said:


> pretty sure he could care less


I bet he does care as if the Rock vs CM Punk match is cancelled then Rock wont be able to entertain the millions thanks to Miz injurying CM Punk and that wouldnt be good for business


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I wish this thread was dropped on its head unk2


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Is there anything the Miz is good at it?


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Is there anything the Miz is good at it?


being awful


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I bet he does care as if the Rock vs CM Punk match is cancelled then Rock wont be able to entertain the millions thanks to Miz injurying CM Punk and that wouldnt be good for business


replacement - problem solved.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Dusty Roids said:


> being awful


I thought that but then realised you can't be good at being bad, can you? He's just really bad.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Dusty Roids said:


> being awful


avoiding the question


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Happens to everyone. It's a dangerous brand of entertainment. Hopefully Punk is alright.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Just hope it hasn't done any serious damage.



Hawksea said:


> Great news.


Great news would be you receiving your long overdue banning. You've been trolling on here for far too long now, and this garbage post, shows you up for what you are. Welcoming the news that somebody might be hurt? How utterly pathetic.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10029743.shtml



> The feeling within WWE is that Punk will be able to work today's live event in Cape Girardeau, Mo.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

He is clearly fine if he is expected to work a house show tonight. Just keep Miz away from him in the ring so you don't take any chances.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> I didn't imply anything. I flat out said that it was his job to wrestle safely and when he drops one of the company's premier superstars on his head after missing on an elongated suplex, he's not being safe.


Right, and you can apply this same description to the Owen/Austin situation, just replace elongated suplex with piledriver. This is what the discussion is about, being a safe wrestler. Not what you think about Miz or Owen Hart as a whole. Yes, if you are that down on Miz as a performer I'm sure there's a massive difference between him and Owen as far as overall ringwork goes. But that's not the discussion, the discussion is your responsibilities when it comes to other wrestler's health. Both effed up at it in a big way, but that doesn't at all mean that they aren't 'safe' wrestlers.



cablegeddon said:


> Why is it that out of all you brave crusaders for justice not one of you want to answer this question:


Because your question is irrelevant to anything. The only way it makes any sense is if you're trying to imply that the Miz purposely tried to hurt Punk *in the ring* because of something Punk said about him *in real life*. In which case, the Miz would be the one who deserves bashing due to the parts I bolded, not Punk as you have intimated. So your entire approach here is illogical.



JY57 said:


> http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10029743.shtml


Great news


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Keep Miz away from the main event(ers) and things'll be better. 





They'd be great if he was just let go though.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I've heard the Kennedy comparisons, and they are justifiable. Let's face it, the only reason Miz isn't with Kennedy is reality TV.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

The Miz's victims: R-Truth,CM Punk.....WHO'S NEXT?(Goldberg voice)
I like The Miz, but damn potenitally injurying one of the top players in the Wrestlemania picture isn't going to bold well with the higher-ups.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

pics from the incident


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JY57 said:


> pics from the incident


WOW!! They weren't kidding on him dropping Punk straight on top of his head.


----------



## OrganicPoop (Feb 10, 2013)

That sucks... Was Miz fault but it could happen to everyone.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

THANOS said:


> WOW!! They weren't kidding on him dropping Punk straight on top of his head.





imthemountie said:


> Because your question is irrelevant to anything. The only way it makes any sense is if you're trying to imply that the Miz purposely tried to hurt Punk *in the ring* because of something Punk said about him *in real life*. In which case, the Miz would be the one who deserves bashing due to the parts I bolded, not Punk as you have intimated. So your entire approach here is illogical.
> 
> 
> 
> Great news


Answer the question. Yes or no?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Very disappointed to hear about this for The Miz. He's the guy the company trusted to be in the main event of Wresltemania 27 and he still constantly makes dangerous botches. They have been noticeable for the viewers and I dont know if he can fix it. I'm just glad CM Punk didn't get seriously hurt or else, the WWE's storylines will get all screwed up. Hope Punk is okay and can work the live events. As for Miz, I don't think he's going to get pushed to the top for a long time.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

JY57 said:


> pics from the incident


that could have been a career ending injury right there.

WWE you might want to keep miz for business (don't get that either), but please keep this guy away from your main eventers..

Anyway: :HHH


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't wish injury on anyone, but Punk really had this coming to him. He is a selfish and unproffesional worker.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

BRAINBUSTER DDT!!!

But in all seriousness, that looks pretty bad on Miz's part. When you've been in the business for 10 years like he has, you really shouldn't be botching a vertical suplex. I'm a fan of the guy, but he really needs to hone his craft a bit more to avoid things like that.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Can we please just get Lesnar Vs. Miz in a stiff-off and call it a day


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

JY57 said:


> pics from the incident


Damn, that's a beautiful Brainbuster right there! Miz has proved himself to me. He can wrestle!

On another note, why the fuck is Punk wearing his t-shirt?


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I really dont know how Miz has dated Maryse for so long. Maryse can do alot better


You don't know anything about her. For all you know she could privately be a raging bitch.

For every good looking woman there's a man who's tired of her shit.

Never walk through life thinking because someone looks good they can get anything they want. 9/10 even if that happens it's fleeting.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I hate The Miz.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Damn that looks bad. I wonder if a video of it will come out. You think leading up to WM, they'd put their top guys like Cena and Punk against safe workers like Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler to reduce the possibility of injury. Hell, why not have Punk team up with a heel to take on Team Hell No.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

someone PLEASE

P L E A S E

TEACH The Miz how to do a goddamn SUPLEX..

hint: it's not dropping the guy on his head ffs










I'm not a Punk fan but that is just stupidly reckless

:no:


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

imthemountie said:


> Right, and you can apply this same description to the Owen/Austin situation, just replace elongated suplex with piledriver. This is what the discussion is about, being a safe wrestler. Not what you think about Miz or Owen Hart as a whole. Yes, if you are that down on Miz as a performer I'm sure there's a massive difference between him and Owen as far as overall ringwork goes. But that's not the discussion, the discussion is your responsibilities when it comes to other wrestler's health. Both effed up at it in a big way, *but that doesn't at all mean that they aren't 'safe' wrestlers*.


I think I explained very clearly what my intentions were when I posted what I did. You keep taking my posts out of context even after I explain them in extreme detail to you. I am almost convinced that you are trolling. 



Glass Shatters said:


> Miz doesn't even have a "game". He can't wrestle and cuts garbage promos. He should stick to being a reality show douche bag and stay the fuck off of WWE programming. Really? Really? Really? Yes, really. He's best used as a target for having chairs thrown at his face.
> 
> Everything this guy touches turns to absolute shit. Even Maryse becomes less attractive when she's on his arm.


In my initial post in this thread, I completely rail Miz for everything that I think he is. *I don't even mention* this incident where he botched the suplex on Punk. This should be an indicator that my opinion on his character and abilities has not been formed on this sole incident.



Glass Shatters said:


> It was a play on words with how everything he touches turns to a steaming pile of shit.
> 
> How does one botch on Punk, one of the technical masters and safest workers in this industry? I can't wrap my head around it.


Here, in my second post, I finally address the botch directly. I question how a performer who could carry a cardboard box through a decent match is injured by someone who I clearly explain one post ago I was not high on.



Glass Shatters said:


> :drake1
> 
> Get the fuck out of here with your bleeding heart bullshit. His job is to wrestle safely. It's one thing to botch and hurt yourself, but it's another entirely different spectrum of terrible when you botch on someone else - ESPECIALLY in the head or neck area. People are laid off for not doing their jobs properly every single day. Are you concerned about their downward spiral?


I address someone who introduces one of the more inane scenarios of "why not to fire someone" that I've ever seen. I inform them to pretty much cut their rainbows and pots of gold garbage because Miz isn't special and people get fired daily for making a mistake. I also differentiate a botch where you injure yourself and a botch where the partner is trusted to complete the move on you safely while also introducing the severity of head/neck injuries that can results from the latter. The important thing here is the context though.



Glass Shatters said:


> That's just it. He's screwed up BADLY. You have guys like Punk that work HOUR LONG matches with ZERO botches and all of you want to give this Real World wanna be a pass because he's only done it "once or twice"? It says a lot when Punk can't even carry him through a match without him fucking it up. Just :kenny worthy.


This is in response to you taking my post out of context the first time. You attempt to use the number of matches Miz has worked since 2009 as a point that he is a safe worker who made a mistake. 

Now, go read all my posts from this point up again one more time. I *NEVER* disagreed with him making a mistake. I expressed dismay of how he could fuck up a match with Punk and my disdain for him as a whole, but have said nothing to this point on whether or not he was a safe worker overall. I clearly singled out THIS SOLE INCIDENT as my only issue with him being an unsafe worker. Surely one can logically conclude right here that within the context of a thread titled "THE MIZ DROPS PUNK ON HIS HEAD DURING HOUSE SHOW", that I was replying to this one isolated incident.



Glass Shatters said:


> Where in my post did I indicate that Miz isn't good at his job based on the sole fact that he may have injured Punk? If I didn't indicate such a thing, where would Owen Hart even come into play? I never even insinuated that this incident made me view Miz the way I do and this means you are currently typing out of your ass. What a terrible analogy.
> 
> Read my post in the context I posted it in again. I think I made my views on Miz very clear in my first post in this thread and this only adds to how shit I think he is.


Again, go read all of my posts from this point up and see if what you replied to here has anything to do with what I've been saying. It is also in this post where I reply to your asinine Owen Hart comparison but don't explain it to you in hopes that you might see the err of your ways and stop taking my posts out of context. 



Glass Shatters said:


> I didn't imply anything. I flat out said that it was his job to wrestle safely and when he drops one of the company's premier superstars on his head after missing on an elongated suplex, he's not being safe.
> 
> 
> :kenny
> ...


I address your asinine comparison of Owen Hart and Miz here. Note again that YOU introduced this and we are now replying to TWO ISOLATED INCIDENTS by TWO DIFFERENT WRESTLERS. I then also attempt to explain to you that you replied to my post in an entirely different context than what it was posted in and simply created an argument that wasn't even there. 

TL;DR

I post Miz sucks
Express dismay and disbelief for how bad he is without even mentioning this botch
Respond to some guy that says we should be lenient because Miz might break down and cry
You pipe in with your accusation that I used this incident to inform my opinion on Miz as a shit worker
I tell you that this is so far gone from the truth
You come back with a dumb Owen Hart comparison after I explained to you already the context that it was posted in
You continue to troll


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Bottom Line: I was right .. expect HEAVY disciplinary action by the WWE with how stupid The Miz was with this botch. Nevermind the depth of talent they currently have during this Wrestlemania Season.. they will send a message and send it hard and fast.

You cannot be that reckless with main-event talent

simply unnacceptable


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No excuse for Miz to not be able to correctly execute a freaking suplex. Come on, man.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That could have fucked up Punk for life like how Austin got messed up. Come to think of it, Punk has bad knees...


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

From prowrestling.net



> WWE star C.M. Punk was shaken up at a Raw live event in Springfield, Missouri on Saturday. Punk was teaming with Antonio Cesaro in a match against Ryback and The Miz during the show's main event. Punk was dropped on his head during a botched suplex by The Miz and rolled to ringside in obvious pain. The word after the show was that Punk was sore, yet was expected to be okay.
> 
> Powell's POV: Punk dodged a bullet. Actually, WWE and The Miz also dodged a bullet, as there's no telling what WWE would have done if Punk were unable to work The Rock at Elimination Chamber or work at WrestleMania 29, not to mention the fallout that Miz would have felt for any part he potentially played in the botched spot. The feeling within WWE is that Punk will be able to work today's live event in Cape Girardeau, Mo.


He is alright guys, stop crying rivers about his condition. The important part of the whole botch is that Punk is a sore fuck and will do anything to make Miz's life miserable from now on. unk4


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> I think I explained very clearly what my intentions were when I posted what I did. You keep taking my posts out of context even after I explain them in extreme detail to you. I am almost convinced that you are trolling.
> 
> 
> In my initial post in this thread, I completely rail Miz for everything that I think he is. *I don't even mention* this incident where he botched the suplex on Punk. This should be an indicator that my opinion on his character and abilities has not been formed on this sole incident.
> ...


I'm not trolling, just responding to what you posted. Sorry that you had to get all worked up over that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, glad to hear that Punk is okay. Neck/head injuries are not to be fucked with. I agree that all of Punk, WWE, and even Miz dodged a bullet. Of course, botching a suplex should never happen to begin with. Sheesh.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I think I would very much like to see Punk on MizTV soon :yodawg

:buried


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> I think I would very much like to see Punk on MizTV soon :yodawg
> 
> :buried


Yeah, that would probably be hilarious. Hell, Punk pretty much buried Miz on his DVD late last year. He clearly isn't a fan of the Miz. Can only wonder what he thinks of him now.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

imthemountie said:


> I'm not trolling, just responding to what you posted. Sorry that you had to get all worked up over that


:lol If you think you actually responded to what I posted in the context that I explained to you, then you are trolling. It might not be intentional, but you are trolling.



DwayneAustin said:


> I think I would very much like to see Punk on MizTV soon :yodawg
> 
> :buried


What a classic that would be. Absolutely hilarious. Even better would be no MizTV from this point forward. :agree:


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> No excuse for Miz to not be able to correctly execute a freaking suplex. Come on, man.


It's hilarious that there are Miz fans in here saying otherwise. I mean, this isn't a complicated high flying move, which even the best have been known to botch...it's a fucking SUPLEX.

come on.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> I think I would very much like to see Punk on MizTV soon :yodawg
> 
> :buried


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> LMAO at people insulting Miz's manhood like he wouldn't beat the shit out of all of you. Oh I forgot, this is the internet, were all tough guys here. On topic, hope he is okay, Miztakes do happen.


I would actually agree with you if it was someone else but the Miz? unk2:lmao
He is probably the only wrestler on the current roster where nobody would be afraid to challenge him to a fight. If someone told me that one day I would look more intimidating than a world champion in pro wrestling I wouldn't believe him but even that happened 2 years ago.
Yeah we are all scared of Mike Mizanin, especially when he makes this face


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

DualShock said:


> I would actually agree with you if it was someone else but the Miz? unk2:lmao
> He is probably the only wrestler on the current roster where nobody would be afraid to challenge him to a fight. If someone told me that one day I would look more intimidating than a world champion in pro wrestling I wouldn't believe him but even that happened 2 years ago.
> Yeah we are all scared of Mike Mizanin, especially when he makes this face
> 
> ...


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Thing is punk is the same way, he DONT look it at all, dont mean he is not dangours


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How do you botch a fucking suplex of all moves? 

Also why would WWE expect someone to pay money to see Miz in a main event of a house show? Come on Vince. *


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

How does that even happen?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Punk haters will find any excuse to slag off punk. Only a couple are worth responding to. Anyway looking at the picture wtf was the miz doing? He does need to work on ending safer in the ring and this is coming from a fan. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *How do you botch a fucking suplex of all moves?
> 
> Also why would WWE expect someone to pay money to see Miz in a main event of a house show? Come on Vince. *


And Vince wonders why the house show attendance isn't doing that well...

fpalm


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

I guess I'm the only one who doesn't hate Miz, but feels a consequence is needed.

I don't think Punk deserved it. I feel bad for him.

I won't claim Miz is a botch machine. Honestly, this only happened as of recent.

Besides the Punk dvd, I don't think there was much of an issue with the two. I did understand Punk being bitter when Miz made it to WM and he didn't.

I would just like to see Miz take some time out, I guess. Not like you're all saying and release the guy, but maybe just have him take the Morrison road. Leave a bit to work on his skill.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> *Punk haters will find any excuse to slag off punk.* Only a couple are worth responding to. Anyway looking at the picture wtf was the miz doing? He does need to work on ending safer in the ring and this is coming from a fan.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I'm surprised none of the haters on here have come out here and said, "how could someone dropping Punk on his head lead to an injury when there's nothing in there?"

Anyway, hope he's alright (haven't ready the entire thread). Would suck to be injured this close to EC.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

A simple suplex is easy to blotch, more so if you dont get a good grip (there is no way at all to avoud a "bad grip" it happens, you cant stop it, just pray it happens at a time where the blotch just makes you look like idiots)
could of been they tried to balance in the air for to long


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Miz sucks


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Rayfu said:


> A simple suplex is easy to blotch, more so if you dont get a good grip (there is no way at all to avoud a "bad grip" it happens, you cant stop it, just pray it happens at a time where the blotch just makes you look like idiots)
> could of been they tried to balance in the air for to long


From my understanding, he was trying to keep it in sync with Ryback, who's like two of Miz. 

If that's right, then Ryback was probably doing the stalling suplex, and Miz tried to keep up which is incredibily stupid. 

I'm not saying Miz isn't at fault, but even booking such a stupid damn thing to happen is ridiculous either way.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

The op even says its a stalling suplex.

those can mess up more, maybe punk felt he could balance longer, maybe Miz misjudge how long he could hold it 

maybe both fucked up, maybe miz fucked up

We dont know what caused it


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Miz needs to go away forever.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

:buried time

:HHH going to have a field day


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Meh, injuries happen in sports. 

If it had been the other way around this place would be saying Miz sandbagged Punk or something equally ridiculous. 

Everyone makes mistakes. Lesnar nearly killed A-Train and Hardcore Holly by dropping them on their necks. Dropping someone in a wrestling match isn't a reflection of their ability its an unfortunate accident. 

Cm Punk marks are so quick to attack its hilarious.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> The op even says its a stalling suplex.
> 
> those can mess up more, maybe punk felt he could balance longer, maybe Miz misjudge how long he could hold it
> 
> ...


In before it was actually rybacks fault for holding cesaro up to long while Miz was meant to keep up with him


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Rocky541 said:


> I don't wish injury on anyone, but Punk really had this coming to him. He is a selfish and unproffesional worker.


Please explain, in your infinite wisdom, how Punk is a "selfish and unprofessional worker"?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Choc Lesnar said:


> Meh, injuries happen in sports.
> 
> If it had been the other way around this place would be saying Miz sandbagged Punk or something equally ridiculous.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say it's CM Punk marks. It's the IWC in general. Same IWC that was praising the guy before, now we hate him. I don't know, it's hard to keep up with the trends and what's cool to do anymore. 

As said, I believe Miz should have some kind of consequence, but this was honestly a stupid situation to put him in. Miz doing a stalling suplex is just a bad idea. I can say I appreciate The Miz, but even I can admit he shouldn't be the one doing this shit.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Choc Lesnar said:


> Meh, injuries happen in sports.
> 
> If it had been the other way around this place would be saying Miz sandbagged Punk or something equally ridiculous.
> 
> ...


As are the punk haters.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

DogSaget said:


> In before it was actually rybacks fault for holding cesaro up to long while Miz was meant to keep up with him


Thats "possible" in the sense thats why it happen, maybe they planed the double suplex and at the same time drop and Miz could not do it 


HOWEVER that would be Miz's and maybe CM punks (he oculd of told him to hold it, doubt it how ever) fault


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

J2D said:


> I wouldn't say it's CM Punk marks. It's the IWC in general. Same IWC that was praising the guy before, now we hate him. I don't know, it's hard to keep up with the trends and what's cool to do anymore.
> 
> As said, I believe Miz should have some kind of consequence, but this was honestly a stupid situation to put him in. Miz doing a stalling suplex is just a bad idea. I can say I appreciate The Miz, but even I can admit he shouldn't be the one doing this shit.


No need for consequence. You cant have everyone going around acting like Randy Orton and having people fired for making honest mistakes. Punk is fine. Miz is fine. Accidents happen. 

As far as it being stupid to try a new move, house shows are exactly where this should happen, not on live TV. If wrestlers never try new things, we end up with: :cena3. Anyway it's not like the move is considered high risk or difficult when the person receiving it is of Punk's size.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*The Miz sucks, of course he fucked up. That's what he does. Now just fire his sorry ass and be done with it. Guess we gotta wait until he paralyzes someone before Vince does anything about it.

And people were wondering why Punk threatened to quit when this fuck main evented WM two years ago.*


:StephenA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Choc Lesnar said:


> No need for consequence. You cant have everyone going around acting like Randy Orton and having people fired for making honest mistakes. Punk is fine. Miz is fine. Accidents happen.
> 
> As far as it being stupid to try a new move, house shows are exactly where this should happen, not on live TV. If wrestlers never try new things, we end up with: :cena3. Anyway it's not like the move is considered high risk or difficult when the person receiving it is of Punk's size.


Who did Orton try to have fired?


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Who did Orton try to have fired?


Kennedy...He succeeded.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

And this guy main evented a Wrestlemania... fpalm

Look I understand accidents happen, but given Miz's track record, I'm going to blame this on him and continue to fault him on this because he has continuously displayed horrible/sloppy ring work. He has been a joke in ring from day one, and now something like this happens to show everyone that he really hasn't come as far as people thought.

Look Miz made some big steps in transforming himself from the baggy shorts and fedora wearing piece of shit, to what Vince would classify as a "superstar", but he plateaued/peaked prior to winning the WWE Title, and has been under performing for months...years now. Hopefully this will keep him in the mid/lower mid card for good.

If Punk had been seriously injured and ended up missing Wrestlemania...good Lord I can't even imagine what Vince would have done to Miz. At least this confirms Miz won't be showcased in any sort of highlighted or exclusive way at the big show, and will probably be buried in a multi-man tag. Again - where he belongs.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Who did Orton try to have fired?







I mean, he wasn't the only reason. But it's rumored that he was the nail on the coffin to Kennedy's release.

As for Miz triyng new moves, I agree he should. But a stalling suplex on a top star like that is just a stupid idea in general.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *How do you botch a fucking suplex of all moves?
> 
> Also why would WWE expect someone to pay money to see Miz in a main event of a house show? Come on Vince. *


I've said it in my other posts previously but I honestly believe severe repurcussions is headed The Miz's way

serious disciplinary action to the point I don't know if we'll see Miz again on RAW!

you simply cannot botch a move that will lead a main-event talent like Punk decomissioned during this Wrestlemania season

Vince has too much invested financially for such sloppyness..

I expect full disciplinary actions taken against The Miz

....ffs a suplex -.- he botched a suplex :no:


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

J2D said:


> I mean, he wasn't the only reason. But it's rumored that he was the nail on the coffin to Kennedy's release.
> 
> As for Miz triyng new moves, I agree he should. *But a stalling suplex on a top star like that is just a stupid idea in general.*


I can agree with you more now, also, this close to a PPV not an amazing idea. However, Its still not really considered high risk. I'm sure it's not a move they would have been worried about or anything.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

CharliePrince said:


> I've said it in my other posts previously but I honestly believe severe repurcussions is headed The Miz's way
> 
> serious disciplinary action to the point I don't know if we'll see Miz again on RAW!
> 
> ...


Stalling Suplex. 

I know it's not much more of an excuse, but it was a stupid idea by whoever came up with the idea to have Miz and Ryback do that. 

Giving Miz the chance to try out his first stalling suplex on a guy like Punk, is a stupid idea in itself. As far as I know, it was his first time trying it. Like I said, there may be consequence given. 

But to act like he sucks because he messed up a move he never did before? I don't know.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Miz agian? Miz is one of unsafe worker..nhe got many guys injured.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Choc Lesnar said:


> Kennedy...He succeeded.


Ah ok, thanks. Makes sense. That was during one of my "I can't watch this shit right now" "vacations" from wrestling.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

I think its funny, and to point understandable because, its the freakin miz.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

You know Ive just realised how ridiculous it is that this thread has 32 pages.

All over a little botch at a house show where nobody was even injured.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Ah ok, thanks. Makes sense. That was during one of my "I can't watch this shit right now" "vacations" from wrestling.


I took a nice break before, right where Nexus was about to start.

I came back when Cena was talking about his team, and one of the first was Morrison. I thought Morrison was getting a push finally. 

Whelp, I was heavily disappointed.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i wish Miz mess the move guys like orton...miz is overrated should be fired.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> As are the punk haters.


Who coincidently, are only in as much of an abundance as they are because of how punk marks act; driving people to dislike Punk and post against him more than they normally would.

And no it isn't an excuse. . . it's a reality. There was going to be Punk haters regardless, but they would not be posting that much if Punk marks weren't as horrendously irritating as they are.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Choc Lesnar said:


> You know Ive just realised how ridiculous it is that this thread has 32 pages.
> 
> All over a little botch at a house show where nobody was even injured.


Exactly, and nobody has even seen it on tape or something. lols on the punk fanboys.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Ah ok, thanks. Makes sense. That was during one of my "I can't watch this shit right now" "vacations" from wrestling.


Go have a look around online, its pretty interesting. The general rumour was Cena and Orton were big time politicians backstage at the time only really watching out for eachother whilst fucking over everyone else. Orton went through a phase off over-reacting to little mistakes in matches on live tv also.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

DualShock said:


> I would actually agree with you if it was someone else but the Miz? unk2:lmao
> He is probably the only wrestler on the current roster where nobody would be afraid to challenge him to a fight. If someone told me that one day I would look more intimidating than a world champion in pro wrestling I wouldn't believe him but even that happened 2 years ago.
> Yeah we are all scared of Mike Mizanin, especially when he makes this face


Yet, you like punk being champion. And oh yeah, Miz would 9 times out of 10 beat the shit out of you.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> CMPunk
> Ritual. Get done working. Play "35%" and "Beginning in an End" on repeat until the feeling subsides. It isn't subsiding.


recent tweet


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> I've said it in my other posts previously but I honestly believe severe repurcussions is headed The Miz's way
> 
> serious disciplinary action to the point I don't know if we'll see Miz again on RAW!
> 
> ...


Calm yourself, jack shit is going to happen. Probably come off with a warning, that's about it.

However the Miz does truly suck and I wish he was gone for good.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

The MIZtery here is whose letting him do a suplex, how did this guy get so far in the first place, and who did he fuck in the ass...


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Yet, you like punk being champion. And oh yeah, Miz would 9 times out of 10 beat the shit out of you.


so true I remember this one dude from the ultimate fighter look like a total geek that anyone would think is a push over and he was beasting everyone the perception of someone having to be grizzled out or super muscle bounded to beat someone up is retarded.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

SinJackal said:


> Who coincidently, are only in as much of an abundance as they are because of how punk marks act; driving people to dislike Punk and post against him more than they normally would.
> 
> And no it isn't an excuse. . . it's a reality. There was going to be Punk haters regardless, but they would not be posting that much if Punk marks weren't as horrendously irritating as they are.


Which goes to show just how pathetic some of them are.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

DwayneAustin said:


> I think I would very much like to see Punk on MizTV soon :yodawg
> 
> :buried


Funny thing is, last time Punk was on MizTV he talked about Miz not paying attention in wrestling school. Apparently he was right.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> Funny thing is, last time Punk was on MizTV he talked about Miz not paying attention in wrestling school. Apparently he was right.


Punk is really bitter with The Miz. Almost a bit too much. This is coming from a huge Punk fan, as well. It all kinda seems to be around the fact Miz got the spot at that one Wrestlemania instead of Punk. 

Before anyone thinks I believe he still deserved it by just saying Punk is overly bitter to The Miz? No. Hell no. I agree, no one deserves that and anyone who believes he does deserve it is a jack ass. 

I mean, Miz isn't sloppy though. Like I keep saying, while it doesn't make it acceptable, this is the first time Miz ever did a stalling suplex. It was a stupid idea to have him try it out for the first time on one of their top stars.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Aaaand there goes Miz back to jobbing. ~

Edit: Anyone got a video of this?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dunmer said:


> Funny thing is, last time Punk was on MizTV he talked about Miz not paying attention in wrestling school. Apparently he was right.


Damn, I have to find that segment. I've never seen Punk on MizTV. Anyone have a link to that?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Damn, I have to find that segment. I've never seen Punk on MizTV. Anyone have a link to that?


----------



## Crosses (Feb 11, 2013)

I doubt Miz will get reprimanded, but if he did it to Orton or Cena on the other hand


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LuN™ said:


>


Thanks, repped you for finding that.


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

Rocky541 said:


> I don't wish injury on anyone, but Punk really had this coming to him. He is a selfish and unproffesional worker.


Wtf do you know about Working?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Miz can never catch a break lol.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

KO Lariat said:


> Wtf do you know about Working?


I'm still waiting for him to explain how Punk is a selfish, unprofessional worker... I think I'll be waiting a while.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

LuN™ said:


>


Why do they cut the bit off about Miz missing wrestling school and Miz replying with a lame ass "your mom" joke?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Miz can never catch a break lol.


That's not true. He almost broke Punk's neck. Brock almost broke him last week with the chair. See, Miz catches plenty of breaks.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

J2D said:


> this is the first time Miz ever did a stalling suplex.


Get the fuck out of here..


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Get the fuck out of here..


have you ever seen him do it? he is so small its not out of the realm of possibeilty



how ever at the same toekn if he has done it, there is an equal odds he did it a 10000 times before and this was just bad luck and not his "fault" anymore then any other blotch anyone else has ever doen


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Smoogle said:


> so true I remember this one dude from the ultimate fighter look like a total geek that anyone would think is a push over and he was beasting everyone the perception of someone having to be grizzled out or super muscle bounded to beat someone up is retarded.


WHAT? Did you understand the conversation or are you just another biased Punk mark?



mblonde09 said:


> Which goes to show just how pathetic some of them are.


:drake3


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I said it once and I'll say it again:

Miz is a god awful wrestler and should be nowhere near a wrestling ring, let alone the WWE Title and the main event of Wrestlemania. fpalm


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> Which goes to show just how pathetic some of them are.


I don't think that reason is pathetic at all.

Imagine a little kid saying John Cena is great, the best at everything and is better than everyone else and is a god/legend/best wrestler ever, should never lose the title, should always be champ, shouldn't lose the title until he retires, how any time someone even gets any offense in against him they're being "overpushed", and "Vince is trying to bury Punk and hold him back", etc. . .

You'd be annoyed as fuck, wouldn't you? Yeah, now just replace John Cena's name with CM Punk's, and it's exactly what goes on here. It's hard to like CM Punk as a poster on thes forums, seeing what so many nerds on here say about him on a daily basis. It's an embarrassment.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

^ Exactly


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

To be fair, it looked in the pictures like Punk didn't turn his body to go along with the suplex, and left his legs pointing straight upward. Doesn't some of that responsibility fall on him?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

> LOP - According to a live correspondent who was at Sunday night's WWE RAW live event from Cape Girardeau, Missouri, Punk wrestled in the same tag team main event, showed no signs of injury and even took hard bumps during the match. Thankfully, this looks like Saturday night's incident was simply a close call for Punk and nothing more.


Sounds good.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Freeloader said:


> To be fair, it looked in the pictures like Punk didn't turn his body to go along with the suplex, and left his legs pointing straight upward. Doesn't some of that responsibility fall on him?


Yep, i notice that too.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lol reading some of the posts in this thread reminded me how hilarious this forum is at times. You have the usual Punk haters who seem glad he could have been injured or they're just trolling

Its good that he isnt really hurt though, him missing EC or Mania would have been a huge loss. Hopefully Miz and Punk talked. It does seem they dont like eachother at all. this could only make tbings worse between the 2.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Not sure if posted before, but:



> - As noted earlier, CM Punk had an injury scare at Saturday night’s WWE RAW live event from Springfield, Missouri after The Miz botched a stalled suplex and nearly dropped Punk directly on his head. Punk rolled out of the ring where he was checked out by WWE officials for several minutes before finishing the match.
> 
> According to a live correspondent who was at Sunday night's WWE RAW live event from Cape Girardeau, Missouri, Punk wrestled in the same tag team main event, showed no signs of injury and even took hard bumps during the match. Thankfully, this looks like Saturday night's incident was simply a close call for Punk and nothing more.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

superfudge said:


> If Punk had dropped Miz on his head, you'd say "Miz deserved it! I hate him!". Don't let your feelings on Miz get in the way, accidents happen. D-Lo Brown paralysed Droz, that doesn't make him a terrible wrestler, these are risks wrestlers take every time they step in the ring. Daniel Bryan has botched, Benoit has botched, it can't be avoided.


This ^. The IWC are hypocrites. If it was punk oh miz deserved it or it was an accident. Since its miz oh he should fired.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

But The Miz is a repeat offender, and is just terrible.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

As someone who thinks the Miz is a useless piece of trash, i'm excited to see how he gets buried for this tomorrow night. Maybe have Bork come out and throw more chairs at his head?


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

RKO85 said:


> This ^. The IWC are hypocrites. If it was punk oh miz deserved it or it was an accident. Since its miz oh he should fired.


Um this isn't the first time The Miz has potentially injured a wrestler. So of course he is gonna cop a whole heap of shit.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Why was The Miz suplexing someone in the first place? No wonder he fucked up. He's a bit smaller then even Punk.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

If this had happened to Orton, Miz would have gotten the "Stupid! Stupid!" treatment and would have been fired the next day.

Someone had to say it.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

Y2Joe said:


> If this had happened to Orton, Miz would have gotten the "Stupid! Stupid!" treatment and would have been fired the next day.
> 
> Someone had to say it.


Miz would be fine. Orton's opinion doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Walk-In said:


> Hey guys, I'm starting to think that maybe, occasionally, accidents happen. Confirm/Deny?


It has certainly been rumored in the past...



kopitelewis said:


> That isn't irony in any way shape or form.
> 
> Jesus, Americans REALLY do not understand irony.


And _that_ is what's unironic.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Ekaf said:


> Um this isn't the first time The Miz has potentially injured a wrestler. So of course he is gonna cop a whole heap of shit.


It's not the first time rock has doen it either, or HBK, or HHH, or CM punk

this was an acdeint he had no contorl over, they are now saying he lost his balnce when picking up CM punk, he could not sotp this IMO

they wanted him to suplex a man bigger then him AND keep up with Ryback, this is who ever is the idiot that came up with that ideas fault


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Miz vs El Generico for the rights to the brainbustaaaaaah!!!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Miz is just foreshadowing El Generico's imminent debut.

BRAINBUSTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't know if it's been said because 37 pages is too many for me to flip through but that stalling suplex is a power move. Miz isn't really known for doing power moves nor does he have the body type to do them on a moment's notice. 

Blame should go more on the booking for deciding him & Ryback both perform that IMO.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Why in the hell is Miz of all people doing a stalling suplex in the first place? That's the type of move you give to big built guys to show off how strong they are i.e. British Bulldog. Very odd addition to his moveset.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Miz and dem botches


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

The Miz vs Sin Cara in a last man botching match WM 29.

Book it Vince.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

ChickMagnet12 said:


> The Miz vs Sin Cara in a last man botching match WM 29.
> 
> Book it Vince.


hahaha now your just mean xD.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

apparently Rikishi told him to... He did it for the Rock :rock4


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

37 pages and nobody was even hurt.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Choc Lesnar said:


> 37 pages and nobody was even hurt.


Yeah. Punk is fine. Thread is irrelevant. Closing this before another bitch fit erupts over nothing.


----------

